

Find Your Kevin Bacon:  Dig Your Well Before You Are Thirsty - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2010/11/10/dig-your-well-before-you-are-thirsty/

======
michael_dorfman
"Thirsty", not "Thirty"!

That's something different altogether.

~~~
eru
Indeed. And would make for an interesting article, too.

